# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.20.2.1 5659e07 (6/17/2019)



## 3LECTRIC (Apr 14, 2018)

Just updated to 2019.20.2.1 in Toronto, Canada. Display Brightness and Dog Mode Improvement. It mentions improvement in Auto brightness but I found it way too dark when I was checking Release Notes in my underground parking garage. Manually increased the brightness similar to what it was like before. No Smart Summon yet


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

3LECTRIC said:


> Just updated to 2019.20.2.1 in Toronto, Canada. Display Brightness and Dog Mode Improvement. It mentions improvement in Auto brightness but I found it way too dark when I was checking Release Notes in my underground parking garage. Manually increased the brightness similar to what it was like before. No Smart Summon yet
> 
> View attachment 26961
> 
> ...


Same here in the states. Very minor update from what I can tell.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Got this tonight. Despite all the hoopla about new games getting pushed out _*TODAY!!!*_ they weren't in this. What i did get was a nearly unreadable screen. The new "better tuned" display brightness settings caused it to be nearly invisible. And when I tried to adjust it back to where it used to be it wouldn't stick. Ack. Maybe I'll get used to it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

sduck said:


> Got this tonight. Despite all the hoopla about new games getting pushed out _*TODAY!!!*_ they weren't in this. What i did get was a nearly unreadable screen. The new "better tuned" display brightness settings caused it to be nearly invisible. And when I tried to adjust it back to where it used to be it wouldn't stick. Ack. Maybe I'll get used to it.


this is what I've found with the new auto dim setting...

move the Display Mode switch to Night and slide the Brightness level (while it is on auto) to where you like. I went with 21%. Then do the same for the Day under Display Mode - mine at 5%. 
When you move Display Mode back to Auto, it will automatically switch it back to day or night mode based on the time of day, but will hold the brightness %. At least in the indoor garage testing, the % I set stayed when all was back to auto - not sure if it records these settings just for the current light levels it is seeing, or if it will hold them under any light level. will look at the settings after driving to work and see what they look like then.
as for the new games, this release started rolling out the day before the games release tweet came out - so wasn't expecting it. There was a rumor it was on something like release 2019.20.4, but haven't seen anything come up on that yet.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

after now charging 2x on this FW, can also report my rated range has not returned to its pre-2019.8.x levels and still is sitting at 297


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Passenger seat heater still shuts off at the start of every drive. Started in 2019.8.3. Surprised it hasn't been addressed yet, seems like a simple bug fix.

And yes, we're still using seat heaters this time of year. Expected high of 63F in Seattle today.


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

I was disappointed to NOT see the new game in this release. I too experienced the bizarre WAY too dark screen and had to adjust it.

On the plus side, initial testing would seem to indicate that the rendered dancing cars which was REALLY bad with 20.1 has improved dramatically.

It's fairly obvious that the number of resources assigned to this work is far below the level that would allow the continuous stream of new features and bug remediation to occur simultaneously. I for one would prefer priority be given to fixing bugs. Although I do want to race a buggy ASAP too.


----------



## ChrisHH (Sep 2, 2018)

sduck said:


> Got this tonight. Despite all the hoopla about new games getting pushed out _*TODAY!!!*_ they weren't in this. What i did get was a nearly unreadable screen. The new "better tuned" display brightness settings caused it to be nearly invisible. And when I tried to adjust it back to where it used to be it wouldn't stick. Ack. Maybe I'll get used to it.


I am so sick of games. Tesla needs to get their priorities in order.

We need a complete solution for blue tooth audio, so that we do not have to resort to our phones to change play lists, artists, and more. Like nearly every car made today offers. It is illegal in my state to use my phone while the car is on except as hands free. This is the first car I have had in nine years that did not have this ability. We have this big display, use it.

Plus, where are all the voice commands we were promised? My parent's 2010 Fusion apparently has more, a new Corolla might as well be college educated versus our kindergarten TM3s.

Sadly if Tesla keeps messing around I just won't stick with the brand, Tesla is the only real game in town now but in a few short years they are going to have some serious difficulty when other brands step up


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

ChrisHH said:


> I am so sick of games. Tesla needs to get their priorities in order.
> 
> We need a complete solution for blue tooth audio, so that we do not have to resort to our phones to change play lists, artists, and more. Like nearly every car made today offers. It is illegal in my state to use my phone while the car is on except as hands free. This is the first car I have had in nine years that did not have this ability. We have this big display, use it.
> 
> ...


In a few short years, Tesla will have the current shortcomings figured out, and will have moved on to new and different improvements that will, for a time, have shortcomings of their own.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I just downloaded 20.2.1 up from 16.2. I know I've seen this answered before but can't find it and can't remember so forgive me. When you aren't offered, or choose to skip, an update then your next update includes all previous improvements/changes/bug fixes, right?


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Just got this update. It's my third update in less than 4 weeks. Not sure how I got on this fast train. 

Maybe this will fix my lack of BSM chime? I get the red lines, but no chime. It stopped at 2019.16.2 when ELDA rolled out. I think.
SC has been communicating with me on it and has been elevating it so maybe that's why all the updates?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

ChrisHH said:


> I am so sick of games. Tesla needs to get their priorities in order.


Yeah!!!



ChrisHH said:


> We need a complete solution for blue tooth audio, so that we do not have to resort to our phones to change play lists, artists, and more.


Oh. 
I guess we don't all have the same priorities. Perhaps that's a bigger challenge for Tesla than we realize. Audio/phone/entertainment improvements are just a notch above games in my book. My priorities happen to be manual wiper controls, smoother autopilot, and fewer random bugs.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

FRC said:


> I just downloaded 20.2.1 up from 16.2. I know I've seen this answered before but can't find it and can't remember so forgive me. When you aren't offered, or choose to skip, an update then your next update includes all previous improvements/changes/bug fixes, right?


Right. 2019.20.2.1 contains the exact same feature set regardless of which version you upgraded from. You don't miss out by skipping an update.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> Yeah!!!
> 
> Oh.
> I guess we don't all have the same priorities. Perhaps that's a bigger challenge for Tesla than we realize. Audio/phone/entertainment improvements are just a notch above games in my book. My priorities happen to be manual wiper controls, smoother autopilot, and fewer random bugs.


I think you've hit the nail on the head @Long Ranger . There are now 100's of thousands of us owners worldwide who all have an opinion of what is most vitally important for Tesla to improve/correct. Likely no two opinions are identical. And the target(s) for improvement continue to morph with each new update. How in hell is Tesla to be expected to make the right improvements to satisfy all of us. They have to prioritize, and their list probably bears little resemblance to mine. This is a new problem in the automotive world because, in the past, what you bought was what you got...period. This brave new world requires a certain amount of trust and patience from us consumers.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> this is what I've found with the new auto dim setting...
> 
> move the Display Mode switch to Night and slide the Brightness level (while it is on auto) to where you like. I went with 21%. Then do the same for the Day under Display Mode - mine at 5%.
> When you move Display Mode back to Auto, it will automatically switch it back to day or night mode based on the time of day, but will hold the brightness %


Hmmmm... I can't tell whether this trick causes the override to persist when the mode changes.

I can override the display brightness as needed on the current mode without issue, but as soon as the display switches to the other mode, it seems to revert to a default value (5% for day, 30% for night). Also, when the display changes mode on its own, it seems to seek what it thinks is the "optimum" brightness, ignoring your override. (At least that's what mine did when it flipped from Day to Night a moment ago.)

My car and I strongly disagree about the ideal brightness level for night mode -- I prefer 30-35%, but left to its own devices, it settles on 12%, which is virtually illegible to my eyes... It was bad enough to warrant a bug report. I'll give it a few days to see if it improves, but I may have to disable auto brightness (while leaving auto mode on) for this firmware.

EDIT TO ADD: On a whim, I tried shining a flashlight on the interior camera, as well as covering it up, to see whether it had any impact on the auto-brightness calibration, but it did not seem to have any effect.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

FRC said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head @Long Ranger . There are now 100's of thousands of us owners worldwide who all have an opinion of what is most vitally important for Tesla to improve/correct. Likely no two opinions are identical. And the target(s) for improvement continue to morph with each new update. How in hell is Tesla to be expected to make the right improvements to satisfy all of us. They have to prioritize, and their list probably bears little resemblance to mine. This is a new problem in the automotive world because, in the past, what you bought was what you got...period. This brave new world requires a certain amount of trust and patience from us consumers.


Yes, but...

I think there's a fundamental balance between rate of new features and bugginess that they're not getting right if they want Tesla to be a truly mass market car.

I agree there are very different priorities regarding which new features we want, and which bugs we most want fixed.

But I do think they have to put more effort in to fixing bugs and perfecting features rather than introducing so many new features.

Picture it from the point of view of someone who doesn't own a Tesla, but knows someone who does, and is considering purchasing one themselves. As time goes on, they see their friend's car becoming more capable, but also more buggy. The fact that when Sentry mode fills up a USB drive it can result in losing Autopilot, for example, is just loopy. As an owner already, you can learn to cope with that kind of thing, but as a prospective buyer, wouldn't it make you hesitate?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

DocScott said:


> Yes, but...
> 
> I think there's a fundamental balance between rate of new features and bugginess that they're not getting right if they want Tesla to be a truly mass market car.
> 
> ...


Sure, you points carry some weight. However, all hesitation ends when a prospective buyer mashes the "GO" pedal.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Hmmmm... I can't tell whether this trick causes the override to persist when the mode changes.
> 
> I can override the display brightness as needed on the current mode without issue, but as soon as the display switches to the other mode, it seems to revert to a default value (5% for day, 30% for night). Also, when the display changes mode on its own, it seems to seek what it thinks is the "optimum" brightness, ignoring your override. (At least that's what mine did when it flipped from Day to Night a moment ago.)
> 
> My car and I strongly disagree about the ideal brightness level for night mode -- I prefer 30-35%, but left to its own devices, it settles on 12%, which is virtually illegible to my eyes... It was bad enough to warrant a bug report. I'll give it a few days to see if it improves, but I may have to disable auto brightness (while leaving auto mode on) for this firmware.


Totally agree, I've turned off auto brightness and left auto day night on.

And... for those of us who have been using auto lane change on city streets, that no longer is available.

When this occurs, several things happen:

adjacent lane markers no longer display
If you do try auto lane change, it shows the blinker four times and then displays "Auto Lane Change Unavailable".
You wish you hadn't upgraded!
As for no-confirmation lane change, it's a tick faster and a little smoother. Also, when coming up on stopped traffic, braking is smoother.

So, as always, good things and bad things. Gosh I hope they revert the screen brightness back to what it was, it was pretty good (for me).


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

FRC said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head @Long Ranger . There are now 100's of thousands of us owners worldwide who all have an opinion of what is most vitally important for Tesla to improve/correct. Likely no two opinions are identical. And the target(s) for improvement continue to morph with each new update. How in hell is Tesla to be expected to make the right improvements to satisfy all of us. They have to prioritize, and their list probably bears little resemblance to mine. This is a new problem in the automotive world because, in the past, what you bought was what you got...period. This brave new world requires a certain amount of trust and patience from us consumers.


You're right, but of the 100s of thousands, how many have "games" as their top priority? Games are pretty much no more then a cool tech demo. Seems like they're focusing on what can get them free marketing on Twitter over anything else.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> You're right, but of the 100s of thousands, how many have "games" as their top priority? Games are pretty much no more then a cool tech demo. Seems like they're focusing on what can get them free marketing on Twitter over anything else.


While I happen to agree that working on games should be way low on the priority list, I'm less sure that we're in the majority. I think I see Tesla making safety issues priority 1. After that, who outside of Tesla's upper management knows. I can't conceive of any reason they wouldn't try to please a) existing owners and/or b) prospective buyers. Which group is more important? IDK.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> after now charging 2x on this FW, can also report my rated range has not returned to its pre-2019.8.x levels and still is sitting at 297


Another data point, SW updated to this version, charging set to 90%, I get 270.07 miles of range per Teslafi and the same reported in the car (270). So I'm 9 miles short of 90% on this software.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> Another data point, SW updated to this version, charging set to 90%, I get 270.07 miles of range per Teslafi and the same reported in the car (270). So I'm 9 miles short of 90% on this software.


my 90% is at 268, so another couple behind you.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

FRC said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head @Long Ranger . There are now 100's of thousands of us owners worldwide who all have an opinion of what is most vitally important for Tesla to improve/correct. Likely no two opinions are identical. And the target(s) for improvement continue to morph with each new update. How in hell is Tesla to be expected to make the right improvements to satisfy all of us. They have to prioritize, and their list probably bears little resemblance to mine. This is a new problem in the automotive world because, in the past, what you bought was what you got...period. This brave new world requires a certain amount of trust and patience from us consumers.


I agree but I also think making a call in the car hands free is or should be a top priority as it saves lives. Jus sayin.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> my 90% is at 268, so another couple behind you.


My 80% is 268 that's super strange.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> My 80% is 268 that's super strange.


well, you have RWD, so it would be expected your rated range would be more.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Not sure what the priority was to get out such a minor update. Is this the result of wanting immediate updates rather than standard updates?


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

slasher016 said:


> My 80% is 268 that's super strange.


My 80% is 246.


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

ya. for me also the display brightness is too loo in night mode. I never had problem with display in past, but now with this new update. Tesla created the problem. and next release they will revert it back to previous setting!!!. Ohh come on buys you can do much better than this..


----------



## Tony Opalenik (May 22, 2017)

GDN said:


> Another data point, SW updated to this version, charging set to 90%, I get 270.07 miles of range per Teslafi and the same reported in the car (270). So I'm 9 miles short of 90% on this software.


If I understand you correctly, I had the same issue. I temporarily bumped the charge limit to 100% and restarted the charge. I then backed it off to 90% and it finished off at 289. Used to charge to 293 miles at 90%


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Agreed! They are trying too hard to attract Millennials. Once they have all the other problems and bugs resolved, then feel free to code games. Until then, there are far more imporant things! Elon, I know you are a gamer, but get your priorities in order...



ChrisHH said:


> I am so sick of games. Tesla needs to get their priorities in order.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> after now charging 2x on this FW, can also report my rated range has not returned to its pre-2019.8.x levels and still is sitting at 297


I have an AWD and on a 90% charge the car reports a 274 miles autonomy for an extrapolated 303 miles autonomy. However this number is just an estimate. Driving at an average speed of 50 mph on our local back roads here in Ohio my average consumption is around 215 watts per mile for an extrapolated 348 miles autonomy. Driving at 65 mph the consumption increases to 225 wpm for an extrapolated 333 miles autonomy.

All this to say that you should look at your actual consumption to figure out your actual autonomy and not necessarily rely on the car's estimate.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Vidya said:


> ya. for me also the display brightness is too loo in night mode. I never had problem with display in past, but now with this new update. Tesla created the problem. and next release they will revert it back to previous setting!!!. Ohh come on buys you can do much better than this..


go into the display menu, move the mode to night (assuming you have it on auto), then with auto on the dimming slider, move the slider up to where you like it. Move the mode switch back to auto and it should bottom out at your newly set level (for that lighting condition), and adapt to other lighting conditions relative to your setting.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> I have an AWD and on a 90% charge the car reports a 274 miles autonomy for an extrapolated 303 miles autonomy. However this number is just an estimate. Driving at an average speed of 50 mph on our local back roads here in Ohio my average consumption is around 215 watts per mile for an extrapolated 348 miles autonomy. Driving at 65 mph the consumption increases to 225 wpm for an extrapolated 333 miles autonomy.
> 
> All this to say that you should look at your actual consumption to figure out your actual autonomy and not necessarily rely on the car's estimate.


if you have followed my prior posts on this, since 2019.8.x, I have actually discharged the battery quite low, and charged back to 100% - using Teslafi to get the mile rating and the kWh added down to 2 decimal points - and have come up with numbers that appear to show it is not using the full battery pack, but something closer to 73kW of it instead.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> if you have followed my prior posts on this, since 2019.8.x, I have actually discharged the battery quite low, and charged back to 100% - using Teslafi to get the mile rating and the kWh added down to 2 decimal points - and have come up with numbers that appear to show it is not using the full battery pack, but something closer to 73kW of it instead.


Still, if you look at your actual average consumption and extrapolate using the published 75kw battery capacity how much actual range are you getting?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> Still, if you look at your actual average consumption and extrapolate using the published 75kw battery capacity how much actual range are you getting?


at least 2kW range less than I should be getting....

and if you take 75kW/310miles and multiply by 2, you get 8.26 miles.... this is exactly the drop i;ve had since the 2019.8.x FW.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Boy, these updates get worse and worse.

NoA asks for steering wheel confirmation considerably more. I have very long stretches of straight highway, so unless I purposefully move out of the center of a lane I keep getting prompted. NoA also wants to keep me in the right most lane, which is also the slowest and well below my set speed. It even tried to take a cash toll for the first time before I cancelled it.

I do like how it moves into the adjacent lane now. Much quicker now, though it did jerk a couple times.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FrancoisP said:


> I have an AWD and on a 90% charge the car reports a 274 miles autonomy for an extrapolated 303 miles autonomy. However this number is just an estimate. Driving at an average speed of 50 mph on our local back roads here in Ohio my average consumption is around 215 watts per mile for an extrapolated 348 miles autonomy. Driving at 65 mph the consumption increases to 225 wpm for an extrapolated 333 miles autonomy.
> 
> All this to say that you should look at your actual consumption to figure out your actual autonomy and not necessarily rely on the car's estimate.


We agree with you in theory, but we know a full charge for the LR AWD used to hit 310. We know that Tesla has made claims for the LR RWD increasing to 325. We are just trying to see if the cars can still hit this theoretical number as they should, if the battery isn't losing some of it's full SOC. Full SOC should always report the same unless the battery is losing some of it's full SOC which may be perfectly normal. This all seemed to start with one SW release though, so it's just tracking and testing.

As you note regardless of your battery size or SOC, your range is always dependent on how you drive the car.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

GDN said:


> We agree with you in theory, but we know a full charge for the LR AWD used to hit 310. We know that Tesla has made claims for the LR RWD increasing to 325. We are just trying to see if the cars can still hit this theoretical number as they should, if the battery isn't losing some of it's full SOC. Full SOC should always report the same unless the battery is losing some of it's full SOC which may be perfectly normal. This all seemed to start with one SW release though, so it's just tracking and testing.


Maybe we could have people report back their actual consumption. In my case according to the car odometer, I've driven 979.6 miles since June 1st and consumed 214 kwh for an average 218 wpm in mixed driving. This extrapolates to a 344 miles autonomy for a 75 kwh battery.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> Maybe we could have people report back their actual consumption. In my case according to the car odometer, I've driven 979.6 miles since June 1st and consumed 214 kwh for an average 218 wpm in mixed driving. This extrapolates to a 344 miles autonomy for a 75 kwh battery.


your driving efficiency doesn't matter what size the battery is though - you could say the same on a 50kW or a 100kW battery pack. The issue is, the car, at least in @GDN and my case, is not using the whole battery.


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> go into the display menu, move the mode to night (assuming you have it on auto), then with auto on the dimming slider, move the slider up to where you like it. Move the mode switch back to auto and it should bottom out at your newly set level (for that lighting condition), and adapt to other lighting conditions relative to your setting.


Thanks for the tip, I will try now


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> at least 2kW range less than I should be getting....
> 
> and if you take 75kW/310miles and multiply by 2, you get 8.26 miles.... this is exactly the drop i;ve had since the 2019.8.x FW.


Based on the comments from other users of this forum, the posted estimated range appears to vary quite a bit. It may be based on our driving habits which in a sense would make sense because some of us may drive their car harder, drive at faster speed, drive mostly on highways, etc. Maybe this version is just better at estimating the range.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> Based on the comments from other users of this forum, the posted estimated range appears to vary quite a bit. It may be based on our driving habits which in a sense would make sense because some of us may drive their car harder, drive at faster speed, drive mostly on highways, etc. Maybe this version is just better at estimating the range.


the car reports two different range numbers. the main Rated Range is static and based on the universal criteria tesla has assigned to each model (roughly 240Wh/mile to meet the 310 range for a dual motor 3). The other is based on the prior 30 miles and can be seen on the right hand side of the efficiency screen when 30 is selected. this is also the number sent thru the API for things like Teslafi as Estimated Range.
if my car was using the entire battery pack, both of these range numbers would be increased.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Mine -









FYI - this information we are pasting is coming from Teslafi. My dash ad phone app both report the same number under "Rated Range"


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

GDN said:


> Mine -
> View attachment 27023
> 
> 
> FYI - this information we are pasting is coming from Teslafi. My dash ad phone app both report the same number under "Rated Range"


Thank you for clarifying that the screen captures were not from Tesla. I was really starting to scratch my head on that one.

Remember that whenever using third party software, it was designed to work on some previous version of Tesla software. Because Tesla is not responsible for ensuring third party software is appropriately updated with every new Tesla release, it's possible the third party software is no longer reporting valid numbers.

That's one reason I avoid third party software. It's fine for those that have the time and want to play around but, if the Tesla software provides all I need, and it does, then I don't have the time to mess with the added unknowns.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> Thank you for clarifying that the screen captures were not from Tesla. I was really starting to scratch my head on that one.
> 
> Remember that whenever using third party software, it was designed to work on some previous version of Tesla software. Because Tesla is not responsible for ensuring third party software is appropriately updated with every new Tesla release, it's possible the third party software is no longer reporting valid numbers.
> 
> That's one reason I avoid third party software. It's fine for those that have the time and want to play around but, if the Tesla software provides all I need, and it does, then I don't have the time to mess with the added unknowns.


You make a good point and I like to be cautious, but however with the one specific item we are tracking here - SOC, this number matches exactly what the car and Tesla app report after a charge session is complete. It's just easy to clip the shot from Teslafi and it is a little more finite.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

On my way to Minneapolis via I94 today and had two way traffic in a construction area while NOA. Decided to turn off NOA when it signaled to change to the oncoming lane (with cars coming) via the little orange poles in the middle. 😕

Had another incident under NOA when it noticed a tar blob in the white center line while in the middle of a lane change (with cars behind and to the right) and decided to brake and panic.

Otherwise still the best build so far.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

TomT said:


> Agreed! They are trying too hard to attract Millennials. Once they have all the other problems and bugs resolved, then feel free to code games. Until then, there are far more imporant things! Elon, I know you are a gamer, but get your priorities in order...


TeslAtari was not aimed at Millennials! It was aimed at nostalgic Gen Xers (like, say, Elon himself).


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> my 90% is at 268, so another couple behind you.


I charge daily to 85% and see the same 268mi you listed at 90% before (16.2.1) and now after on 2019.20.2.1.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

TomT said:


> Agreed! They are trying too hard to attract Millennials. Once they have all the other problems and bugs resolved, then feel free to code games. Until then, there are far more imporant things! Elon, I know you are a gamer, but get your priorities in order...


This is a common complaint, but I don't think it's an either/or. I agree that the games should be a fairly low priority, but I wouldn't necessarily assume that the individual(s) responsible for porting games to the firmware could simply be reassigned to another firmware-related task.

In other words, the choice might be between telling Bob the Game Guy to add/improve/tweak a game, and telling Bob to sit on his hands. Or telling Bob to fix the backup camera issue, even though he has zero experience working with the various media and vehicle bus feeds involved, and could potentially make matters worse. Or firing Bob and replacing him with Rosie, who does have that experience... but now you're paying extra for Bob's unemployment and the cost of recruiting / training Rosie, who likely will take months to be productive and familiar enough with Tesla's firmware codebase to have a shot at actually fixing the bug. (Ditto for Bob's eventual replacement.) Meanwhile, you've lost the ability to advance your gaming platform, which may seem like pure frivolity next to a nonfunctional backup cam, but which does indirectly support the Tesla brand image, generate marketing buzz, and reassure some segment of owners / potential buyers that boredom at charging stops is a non-issue.

So, IMHO, best to keep Bob, maybe hire Rosie anyway, and move QA-related issues to the top of the development queue for a couple of release cycles.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> I have an AWD and on a 90% charge the car reports a 274 miles autonomy for an extrapolated 303 miles autonomy. However this number is just an estimate. Driving at an average speed of 50 mph on our local back roads here in Ohio my average consumption is around 215 watts per mile for an extrapolated 348 miles autonomy. Driving at 65 mph the consumption increases to 225 wpm for an extrapolated 333 miles autonomy.
> 
> All this to say that you should look at your actual consumption to figure out your actual autonomy and not necessarily rely on the car's estimate.


My 90% is, well, 90%.


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

The screen brightness code must have been written by the same people who worked on that night battle episode of Game of Thrones.


----------



## Baymax (Aug 31, 2018)

Updated to this yesterday, and today had my first commute with it. On the way home, lost cruise, autosteer, adjacent vehicles and lane stripes on display, as well as headlights on (in auto) during full sunlight. Turns out this is a long standing issue, but it hadn't manifested as an issue for me until THIS firmware.. Found reports of this going back to Sep 2018...still present on 20.2.1.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Baymax said:


> Updated to this yesterday, and today had my first commute with it. On the way home, lost cruise, autosteer, adjacent vehicles and lane stripes on display, as well as headlights on (in auto) during full sunlight. Turns out this is a long standing issue, but it hadn't manifested as an issue for me until THIS firmware.. Found reports of this going back to Sep 2018...still present on 20.2.1.


Every time I get a new firmware update, I do the following two things (makes me feel better, not sure if I actually accomplish anything):

1. Remove the Sentry mode thumb drive for review, clearing, etc and keep said drive out of the vehicle until the next time I drive it, and

2. Do a full power down via the button on the safety and security page by:

Lowering the drivers window, 
Exiting vehicle and closing the door,
Reaching in to wake up the UI and navigating to the correct menu for the power off button,
Using the power off button, and
Walking away for at least 30 minutes.
YMMV


----------



## Modmike (Jun 3, 2019)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Not sure what the priority was to get out such a minor update.


The priority was to deliver bug fixes masquerading as a feature update.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Long Ranger said:


> Audio/phone/entertainment improvements are just a notch above games in my book


One of those feature sets i use every day from the minute I get in to the minute I get out. The other has never been used. I'd say everyone uses the entertainment audio yet the % of people that play the games, not just show them off for 30 seconds is close to null.



FRC said:


> However, all hesitation ends when a prospective buyer mashes the "GO" pedal.


While that's what caused me to buy one 100%, my screen needing to be replaced at 1500 miles, constant software bugs, paint issues, poor service, backup camera being replaced, driver side repeater being replaced monday and other items I'm really close to regretting it and getting rid of it. I'm away for work right now and test drove a couple cars to kill my evenings. My patience is about worn thin


----------



## TexasFlood (Jan 17, 2019)

Are others still seeing the dancing cars with this update? It doesn’t inspire confidence that this problem has survived a software update.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

TexasFlood said:


> Are others still seeing the dancing cars with this update? It doesn't inspire confidence that this problem has survived a software update.


The cars have danced since the day they appeared on the screen. There was a period of a few releases were they didn't dance as much, but they have always danced, now about as much as in the beginning.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

Rick Steinwand said:


> On my way to Minneapolis via I94 today and had two way traffic in a construction area while NOA. Decided to turn off NOA when it signaled to change to the oncoming lane (with cars coming) via the little orange poles in the middle. 😕
> 
> Had another incident under NOA when it noticed a tar blob in the white center line while in the middle of a lane change (with cars behind and to the right) and decided to brake and panic.
> 
> Otherwise still the best build so far.


When I use NoAP in construction zone I often get a warning on the screen saying features will be limited due to construction... I don't think it shuts down though. I'm not sure how the software determines it's in a construction zone.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I don’t recall if this was happening before, but I’ve noticed on roads with unmarked lanes, the car seems to be tracking a lane on the right side of the road rather than considering the entire road to be one lane.

Oh, a funny thing happened yesterday evening. Autopilot provided corrective steering to keep me safe from grass hanging over the edge of the road.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

HCD3 said:


> My 80% is 246.


Edit. My 80% is 257.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Mike said:


> My 90% is, well, 90%.


Funny but you're right. With my ICE car, when the needle is at Full, all I know is that the tank is full. The actual range that I get will vary depending of the type of driving. Same thing applies to Tesla's. The idea that we're not accessing the full battery capacity is bonker. In fact I read that the battery size might be slightly larger than 75 kw, possibly around 78-80 kw, which may explain a low degradation (loss) of 2 miles per 10,000 driven miles (10% over 160,000 miles).


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

TexasFlood said:


> Are others still seeing the dancing cars with this update? It doesn't inspire confidence that this problem has survived a software update.


Yes I still have dancing cars when stopped at a red light for example.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> When I use NoAP in construction zone I often get a warning on the screen saying features will be limited due to construction... I don't think it shuts down though. I'm not sure how the software determines it's in a construction zone.


For the return trip, unlike the morning trip, AP noticed the cone zone and disabled NoAP until I left that area.

Also noticed the dark theme was too dark. If I disabled "dark", then re-enabled it. Initially it was good, then would get progressively darker, like a runaway process. Two thumb reboot while driving did not help.

Also noticed that NoAP at night is MUCH different than during the day with changing into the faster lane happening much sooner than needed and merging back into the slow lane uncomfortably soon. One semi driver flashed his lights at me when I merged back.

NoAP was briefly disabled due to rain, but that meant that only the automagic lane changes quit. It still changed manually when I signaled a lane change. I was impressed by it's performance in the rain and when it turned dark. My 4 hour return trip in rush hour traffic and rain was much easier due to AP!

On a completely unrelated note, while driving on NoAP, with intermittent rain and in darkness, I was in the left lane passing a vehicle, with a huge pickup on my butt and suddenly noticed a deer in my lane about 20ft ahead. Lucky for me he decided to move to the right, hopefully missing the vehicle I was passing. Probably because my brights were not on, AP hadn't reacted yet to the deer and I took control and steered back into the right lane. Had I not intervened, I would have still missed the deer. Since I had used Sentry earlier that day, my drive was full and the camera button was not available to capture the deer-in-the headlights video that would have been so cool! 

Now need to repartition to use the entire 238 gb for TeslaCam, instead of the 32 gb that keeps Windows happy.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Also noticed the dark theme was too dark. If I disabled "dark", then re-enabled it. Initially it was good, then would get progressively darker, like a runaway process. Two thumb reboot while driving did not help.


there are comments further up in the thread with how to deal with this and have it set a minimum level:


MelindaV said:


> go into the display menu, move the mode to night (assuming you have it on auto), then with auto on the dimming slider, move the slider up to where you like it. Move the mode switch back to auto and it should bottom out at your newly set level (for that lighting condition), and adapt to other lighting conditions relative to your setting.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> EDIT TO ADD: On a whim, I tried shining a flashlight on the interior camera, as well as covering it up, to see whether it had any impact on the auto-brightness calibration, but it did not seem to have any effect.


Thanks for trying this. I keep my interior camera covered while driving and it's good to know that it won't affect the brightness.



Bokonon said:


> This is a common complaint, but I don't think it's an either/or. I agree that the games should be a fairly low priority, but I wouldn't necessarily assume that the individual(s) responsible for porting games to the firmware could simply be reassigned to another firmware-related task.


Another possibility here is that they use the more "frivolous" features as training exercises for their new team members. It's possible that they hired a number of folks with gaming experience and had them apply that in order to get them used to Tesla's operating system, software development processes, and code control systems. That's especially important for software developers who have never worked on automotive systems before -- they have a lot to learn when moving from PC or smartphone based games into a computer-on-wheels where bad software decisions could kill someone.

What would you prefer to have them learn with -- a game system, or something related to navigation?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Kizzy said:


> I don't recall if this was happening before, but I've noticed on roads with unmarked lanes, the car seems to be tracking a lane on the right side of the road rather than considering the entire road to be one lane.
> 
> Oh, a funny thing happened yesterday evening. Autopilot provided corrective steering to keep me safe from grass hanging over the edge of the road.


Since install of 20.2.1 (from 16.2, iirc) I've noticed that AP wiggles (left/right/left/right shuffle) excessively when going through short intersections with no painted lane lines. Didn't do that in 16.2 on same roads. Makes me dizzy how it constantly wanders in the lane like it can't find center.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

After a week's experience with 20.2.1, I feel like some features have degraded. I was very happy with v. 16, and was gaining confidence with its ability to merge into faster moving traffic. It was a very well behaved version.

Since upgrading to 20, I've noticed a return to the aborted lane changing. Couple this with its new willingness to merge into small spaces, and you have the opportunity for some hair raising incidents.

Another annoying and I think new behavior is the need to immediately change lanes into the faster lane because of a brief slowdown due to exiting traffic. It's not new at all that the car will slow to the exiting car's speed while maintaining a VERY large following distance, and hold that position until the exiting car is VERY FAR off the through lane (odd given the car's willingness to snuggle up very close to get into faster moving traffic, or perform a zipper merge). But it is new, I think, that when following an exiting vehicle, the car will slow way down, allow the exiting car to get well onto the offramp, THEN decide it's imperative to get into the faster lane.

Surely it would not be difficult to add a 5 second delay? I feel like the car can accurately detect on- and off-ramps, as well as converging or diverging traffic flows, so in that case, I think it should postpone any lane changing decisions until the hot spot has passed by.


----------



## TetonTesla (Nov 18, 2018)

Buggiest update ever for me. Wish I hadn’t updated. No new/useful features, and I can find anything that works better than before. Things that are now broken include:

-Lane Change on Autopilot now only works about 50% of the time. I can be the only car on the road, on a highway that had lines repainted last week, and it won’t change lanes when I signal. Used to work perfectly, even when lane lines were faded.

-LTE/data connection taking a long time to connect, or fails to connect entirely without a reboot of the system.

Please Tesla... beta test these updates better before widespread release. The fact they are releasing several variations of each update should tell us something.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

MJJ said:


> After a week's experience with 20.2.1, I feel like some features have degraded. I was very happy with v. 16, and was gaining confidence with its ability to merge into faster moving traffic. It was a very well behaved version.
> 
> Since upgrading to 20, I've noticed a return to the aborted lane changing. Couple this with its new willingness to merge into small spaces, and you have the opportunity for some hair raising incidents.
> 
> ...


For me this update has been the best ever. Homelink works all the time AP and Nav on AP works better. Most stable yet for me. YMMV.


----------



## Modmike (Jun 3, 2019)

Francois Gaucher said:


> Yes I still have dancing cars when stopped at a red light for example.


I may be completely wrong but I believe this is related to the limited sampling rate of pre HW3 hardware. I believe I heard 8 FPS but not sure. That should settle down when specific HW3 firmware is released.

Again, total speculation.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

MJJ said:


> After a week's experience with 20.2.1, I feel like some features have degraded.


A week? First known install of 2019.20.2.1 was Monday. Are you just referring to most of a work week, or are you possibly talking about a different version?


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

Long Ranger said:


> A week? First known install of 2019.20.2.1 was Monday. Are you just referring to most of a work week, or are you possibly talking about a different version?


Hah. Just checking to see if you're paying attention.

I'm actually talking more generally about the "20's" vs. the "16's" so you are correct, I got 2.1 on Tuesday. I've had a 20. of some sort since June 8.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> Funny but you're right. With my ICE car, when the needle is at Full, all I know is that the tank is full. The actual range that I get will vary depending of the type of driving. Same thing applies to Tesla's. The idea that we're not accessing the full battery capacity is bonker. In fact I read that the battery size might be slightly larger than 75 kw, possibly around 78-80 kw, which may explain a low degradation (loss) of 2 miles per 10,000 driven miles (10% over 160,000 miles).


I've used the energy gauge setting since the beginning and treated it like a fuel gauge.

I've checked what 100% supposidly equates to, three times.

Once when the car was three weeks old and I was preparing for my first long distance drive, once six months later and once after the upgrade to a theoretical 523 kms of range at 100%.

A normal week for me is to fuel up to 90% and then once I'm under 40%, plug it in again.....this usually gives me fiive days of driving.

All single leg trips the matter to me (round trip to YYZ, one way trip to my brothers via my parents house, one waytrip to inlaws) happen within the 100% of a single tank of fuel.

If/when that is no longer the case, I'll see what 100% equates to.

Since the warrenty states 70% of range after eight years or 196,000 kms, I think I'll be fine staying on %.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

TetonTesla said:


> Buggiest update ever for me. Wish I hadn't updated. No new/useful features, and I can find anything that works better than before. Things that are now broken include:
> 
> -Lane Change on Autopilot now only works about 50% of the time. I can be the only car on the road, on a highway that had lines repainted last week, and it won't change lanes when I signal. Used to work perfectly, even when lane lines were faded.
> 
> ...


I've noticed this behavior in several of the previous updates-though cellular connection does periodically return quickly when service is first available. I think 2 versions ago was the worst for me (2019.12.1.x?)



Klaus-rf said:


> Since install of 20.2.1 (from 16.2, iirc) I've noticed that AP wiggles (left/right/left/right shuffle) excessively when going through short intersections with no painted lane lines. Didn't do that in 16.2 on same roads. Makes me dizzy how it constantly wanders in the lane like it can't find center.


Ugh. That's the worst. I had some of that with lane merges in some places. Just for clarity, I was not in AP during my no lane line lane tracking experience I mentioned before.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

FrancoisP said:


> Funny but you're right. With my ICE car, when the needle is at Full, all I know is that the tank is full. The actual range that I get will vary depending of the type of driving. Same thing applies to Tesla's. The idea that we're not accessing the full battery capacity is bonker. In fact I read that the battery size might be slightly larger than 75 kw, possibly around 78-80 kw, which may explain a low degradation (loss) of 2 miles per 10,000 driven miles (10% over 160,000 miles).


Except in an ice car, a full tank will always give you 16gallons (whatever your tank capacity is)....that will never change. With the Tesla 100% wont always indicate 75kw (or whatever the real capacity is). 100% will eventually be less than 75kw.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

N54tt said:


> Except in you ice car, full will always indicate 16gallons (whatever your tank capacity is)....that will never change.


The *tank* will always carry 16 gallons if you fill it all the way to the top. But the gas gauge will show full at anywhere from 14-16 gallons.
They tend not to be very accurate gauges.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

N54tt said:


> Except in you ice car, full will always indicate 16gallons (whatever your tank capacity is)....that will never change. With the Tesla 100% wont always indicate 75kw (or whatever the real capacity is). 100% will eventually be less than 75kw.


ICE vehicles get less efficient over time due to wear and tear of the engine (greater energy loss to heat/friction). So that same 16 gallons won't get you the same mileage as it does when new. A Tesla on the other hand may lose battery capacity, but what kW I put into it will always be available to me.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

NoA is basically useless in this release and somehow got worse than 20.1 for me. Constant “following route” lane hopping with nobody in front of me, recommendeding lane changes that do NOT follow the route, missing exits, etc. Very frustrating because the auto lane changes are much quicker in this build and the rest of the system seems pretty stable.

Updates: For what it’s worth I opened a case with Tesla on this however I’m sure they are already aware.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> go into the display menu, move the mode to night (assuming you have it on auto), then with auto on the dimming slider, move the slider up to where you like it. Move the mode switch back to auto and it should bottom out at your newly set level (for that lighting condition), and adapt to other lighting conditions relative to your setting.


Thank you.

Why doesn't Tesla include details like this in the release notes, or at least reference an updated page of the user manual?

We are "in the know", thanks to you... but there are thousands of other owners who don't read this thread... and are driving around with dim displays at night, or repeatedly adjusting the brightness every night - and in either case they are probably frustrated and (when combined with other things) may talk poorly about their car, harming the brand.


----------



## Deliverance (Jun 19, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> after now charging 2x on this FW, can also report my rated range has not returned to its pre-2019.8.x levels and still is sitting at 297


I was having some lost range too and recharged to 100% 4x and got back all my range and some more, now I charge to 90% in a regular bases and have not lost much percentage. What I hear is the software recalibrates to your usage and charging max as the new max. You are not losing the range, it's just hidden until you recharge to 100% a few times. Please try it and give us your feedback.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Has anyone experienced slow charging at home with this release? I have a NEMA 14-50 outlet and I used to get 30 miles per hour charging as of last week
and now it's charging at 14 miles per hour


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I have encountered 2 bugs with this release. Suddenly, my phone's proximity will not unlock the car. It has always worked before. Today, on three different occasions, I could not open the door without using the app to unlock the car. The second issue is the car never goes into sleep mode so suddenly my phantom drain is huge. I am going to do a reboot and see if this solves any of these issues. By the way, I checked Bluetooth and it is showing connected.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Deliverance said:


> I was having some lost range too and recharged to 100% 4x and got back all my range and some more, now I charge to 90% in a regular bases and have not lost much percentage. What I hear is the software recalibrates to your usage and charging max as the new max. You are not losing the range, it's just hidden until you recharge to 100% a few times. Please try it and give us your feedback.


yeah - I have 3 times in a row within a week with less range showing up each time. most of my attempt to regain the range is posted here


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

My range has actually gone back up to 314 with the last few updates. I usually charge to 90%.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Sjohnson20 said:


> Has anyone experienced slow charging at home with this release? I have a NEMA 14-50 outlet and I used to get 30 miles per hour charging as of last week
> and now it's charging at 14 miles per hour


Mine is charging, as we speak, at my normal 28mph on a 14-50.


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

> Please Tesla... beta test these updates better before widespread release. The fact they are releasing several variations of each update should tell us something.


Is your Software Update preference set to Standard or Advanced?


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Updates set to “Advanced.” On 16.2 I was getting 256 miles at 80%. After update to 20.2.1, I’m now getting 256 miles at 80%. So still at 320 estimated. Nothing new to see here.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

So my charging problem is the mobile connector is over heating and dropping the charge rate. There’s an error on the display and the connector is blinking a red tesla logo.

I checked the plug and it is pretty hot. Never had that issue before and I charged outside in Florida many times.

I just got updated to 20.4.1 and it’s night time and it’s still doing it. I guess I’ll try it again tomorrow night.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Sjohnson20 said:


> Has anyone experienced slow charging at home with this release? I have a NEMA 14-50 outlet and I used to get 30 miles per hour charging as of last week
> and now it's charging at 14 miles per hour


Nope. I'm getting the full 48 amps here still.
Some questions for you that might help us narrow down your problem.

Is your battery close to full? Charging speed slows as the battery gets above 90%. Yeah, you probably know that, but best to get the obvious questions out of the way first.
Are there any yellow or read information notices on the left side of the screen? Anything about reduced charging due to some issue?
What does the car's screen show? Can you post a picture? I'm particularly interested in what it shows for current/max amps. Does it show 16/32? Something else?
Double check to make sure that everything is plugged in fully. The connector into the outlet, the adapter into the connector, and the connector into the car. I'd take each one apart and reseat it. If there's a bad connecting, it will cause heat build-up, and both the connector and the car have heat sensors and will reduce charging if they sense a bad connection.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> ICE vehicles get less efficient over time due to wear and tear of the engine (greater energy loss to heat/friction). So that same 16 gallons won't get you the same mileage as it does when new. A Tesla on the other hand may lose battery capacity, but what kW I put into it will always be available to me.


Don't want to derail the thread...but with the efficiency off electric.... Wouldn't the effect on range due to battery degradation be a more noticeable impact than any loss of efficiency in an ICE? Same as the loss of range due to rain/snow/wind has a greater impact on electric than ice. I've had ICE with over 100k miles and didn't have any huge discernible difference in range from when they were brand new.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

N54tt said:


> Don't want to derail the thread...but with the efficiency off electric.... Wouldn't the effect on range due to battery degradation be a more noticeable impact than any loss of efficiency in an ICE? Same as the loss of range due to rain/snow/wind has a greater impact on electric than ice. I've had ICE with over 100k miles and didn't have any huge discernible difference in range from when they were brand new.


it likely depends on the maintenance of the ICE on if it keeps its original efficiency. In prior cars, when changing air filters, spark plugs, oil, etc I have noticed a difference in mileage. If those types of things are not done long past their lifespan, the mileage will for sure take a hit. not to mention all the other things that can go wrong with an ICE with 100k miles that impact the efficiency, but where it is still drivable (clogged cat, vacuum leak, exhaust leak, etc)


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Sjohnson20 said:


> So my charging problem is the mobile connector is over heating and dropping the charge rate. There's an error on the display and the connector is blinking a red tesla logo.
> 
> I checked the plug and it is pretty hot. Never had that issue before and I charged outside in Florida many times.
> 
> I just got updated to 20.4.1 and it's night time and it's still doing it. I guess I'll try it again tomorrow night.


The definition of insanity is trying the same thing over and over, expecting a different result. Sounds like you have a serious hardware problem and no amount of retrying or software updates are going to fix it. You probably need two new connectors or at least clean the connectors. Time to contact Service.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

N54tt said:


> Don't want to derail the thread...but with the efficiency off electric.... Wouldn't the effect on range due to battery degradation be a more noticeable impact than any loss of efficiency in an ICE? Same as the loss of range due to rain/snow/wind has a greater impact on electric than ice. I've had ICE with over 100k miles and didn't have any huge discernible difference in range from when they were brand new.


That's not a loss of efficiency. Every watt of power going to the motor to spin the wheels is doing exactly that. Electrons don't evaporate or burn away. Range is decreased over time because the battery pack holds less charge. Best explanation is an EV will use 6kw to drive 25mi day one and about the same a decade later (with doing zero maintenance as well and at price of $1, in my area). An ICE vehicle that can do the same 25mi on a gallon of gas will likely get only 20-23mi if not all maintenances are completed. And that same gallon costs $2.50 where I'm at (2.5x the cost without even including the maintenances required to maintain that 25mpg rating). EVs are undoubtedly more efficient in every sense of the word. Range on the other hand, is definitely not their strong suit.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Range is decreased over time because the battery pack holds less charge.


This is what I was referring to  .

Putting aside maintenance costs, gas prices, electricity prices. When comparing original range vs range after 100k miles. An ICE will still have a range closer to its original respective range than an EV's original range. Which brings me back to my original comment. 100% full in an ICE will not be the same as 100% in an EV after 100k miles.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> That's not a loss of efficiency.


He's not saying that it is. He's saying that we notice these other effects more in a Tesla *because* it's so efficient, and that's correct.


----------



## Deliverance (Jun 19, 2019)

Sjohnson20 said:


> So my charging problem is the mobile connector is over heating and dropping the charge rate. There's an error on the display and the connector is blinking a red tesla logo.
> 
> I checked the plug and it is pretty hot. Never had that issue before and I charged outside in Florida many times.
> 
> I just got updated to 20.4.1 and it's night time and it's still doing it. I guess I'll try it again tomorrow night.


I was going to say since your first post that the failure maybe coincidental to the update, not the reason of it. More likely your: Electric Braker, lose wires or a bad NEMO 14-50 connector are causing havoc on your Tesla. Visit a drifferent charging station or drive to a Nemo 14-50 away from home with your charger and see if you can repeat the issue. If not your home wiring is the problem.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Anyone notice the cabin blower running after parked with this update? It eventually stopped, but I didn't leave climate on, and it wasn't nearly warm enough for cabin overheat to be running. I wonder if this is something new to mitigate the smelly vent situation?


----------



## Tony Opalenik (May 22, 2017)

Rich M said:


> Anyone notice the cabin blower running after parked with this update? It eventually stopped, but I didn't leave climate on, and it wasn't nearly warm enough for cabin overheat to be running. I wonder if this is something new to mitigate the smelly vent situation?


Haven't noticed a change in the behavior of the HVAC nor have I experienced a "smelly vent situation". Perhaps your vehicle is trying to tell you something?


----------



## magglass1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Rich M said:


> Anyone notice the cabin blower running after parked with this update? It eventually stopped, but I didn't leave climate on, and it wasn't nearly warm enough for cabin overheat to be running. I wonder if this is something new to mitigate the smelly vent situation?


Yes, but it normally stays on briefly after exiting the car. And I did notice this "smelly vent situation" but only after the 2019.20.4.1 update. Though I attributed it to the humidity and rain we had in Texas today.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Tony Opalenik said:


> Haven't noticed a change in the behavior of the HVAC nor have I experienced a "smelly vent situation". Perhaps your vehicle is trying to tell you something?


Big thread on it:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/mold-vinegar-smell-from-a-c.9900/#post-176556


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

magglass1 said:


> Yes, but it normally stays on briefly after exiting the car. And I did notice this "smelly vent situation" but only after the 2019.20.4.1 update. Though I attributed it to the humidity and rain we had in Texas today.


I turned it off manually before parking, so it definitely did this in it's own.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rich M said:


> Anyone notice the cabin blower running after parked with this update? It eventually stopped, but I didn't leave climate on, and it wasn't nearly warm enough for cabin overheat to be running. I wonder if this is something new to mitigate the smelly vent situation?


mine has done this for a couple months following driving with the AC on.


----------



## Deliverance (Jun 19, 2019)

What I have noticed since the moment I got the update is my LTE connection turned off on reboot. After driving around for few minutes and making sure there was signal on my cell phone I rebooted the system again, twice before I got LTE back on. On Sunday I had spotty reception, I was out in the boonies so I figure it had to do with lack of cell towers for AT&T in the area, most of my trips got recorded anyway. The issue is that none of my trips where registered for yesterday (Monday), I had cell signal on the road and Wi-Fi at home. I corresponded with tezlab's support, Ben said no issues on his side and it wasn't because of car sleeping. It finally recorded yesterday's charge as soon as I got home and connected to Wi-Fi. I'm suspecting problems with the cell module connection. Anyone else having problems connecting LTE or 3G, or connecting but not recording trips?


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Deliverance said:


> my LTE connection turned off on reboot


I find this happens after most of my reboots / new updates installation and connection is regained after driving for while.


----------



## Deliverance (Jun 19, 2019)

Mesprit87 said:


> I find this happens after most of my reboots / new updates installation and connection is regained after driving for while.


I have received many updates, this one was disconnected for an unusually long period, and kept disconnecting throughout.


----------

